# GOG.com: Zahlreiche PC-Spiele für deutsche Kunden blockiert



## MichaelBonke (23. Juni 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *GOG.com: Zahlreiche PC-Spiele für deutsche Kunden blockiert* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: GOG.com: Zahlreiche PC-Spiele für deutsche Kunden blockiert


----------



## Pherim (23. Juni 2016)

Wow! Dann hatte ich ja mal echt den richtigen Riecher, mir beim Sale noch das Unreal Pack zu kaufen!

Dämlich nur, dass das praktisch direkt nach dem Sale herauskommt - nun ja, hätten sie es früher gesagt, hätten sich eben noch schnell alle die Spiele vergünstigt gekauft und das wäre dann wohl aus irgendeinem Grund nicht ok gewesen. Jetzt muss man sich überlegen, ob einem die Titel das Wert sind, sie sich schnell noch zuzulegen.


----------



## candymanXXL (23. Juni 2016)

Pherim schrieb:


> Wow! Dann hatte ich ja mal echt den richtigen Riecher, mir beim Sale noch das Unreal Pack zu kaufen!
> 
> Dämlich nur, dass das praktisch direkt nach dem Sale herauskommt - nun ja, hätten sie es früher gesagt, hätten sich eben noch schnell alle die Spiele vergünstigt gekauft und das wäre dann wohl aus irgendeinem Grund nicht ok gewesen. Jetzt muss man sich überlegen, ob einem die Titel das Wert sind, sie sich schnell noch zuzulegen.



Wenn das alles ist, was Du Dir dazu überlegen mußt, dann bist Du ein guter Bürger. Respekt! [Ironie OFF] (falls es von einigen nicht verstanden wird)


----------



## golani79 (23. Juni 2016)

Pherim schrieb:


> Wow! Dann hatte ich ja mal echt den richtigen Riecher, mir beim Sale noch das Unreal Pack zu kaufen!
> 
> Dämlich nur, dass das praktisch direkt nach dem Sale herauskommt - nun ja, hätten sie es früher gesagt, hätten sich eben noch schnell alle die Spiele vergünstigt gekauft und das wäre dann wohl aus irgendeinem Grund nicht ok gewesen. Jetzt muss man sich überlegen, ob einem die Titel das Wert sind, sie sich schnell noch zuzulegen.



Wurde doch schon angekündigt, bevor der Sale zu Ende war.


----------



## Pherim (23. Juni 2016)

candymanXXL schrieb:


> Wenn das alles ist, was Du Dir dazu überlegen  mußt, dann bist Du ein guter Bürger. Respekt! [Ironie OFF] (falls es  von einigen nicht verstanden wird)


Was ich von der Sache als  solche halte hab ich schon geschrieben, als das gleiche vor kurzen bei  Steam passiert ist. Da muss ich mich jetzt nicht wiederholen.



golani79 schrieb:


> Wurde doch schon angekündigt, bevor der Sale zu Ende war.


Selbst  wenn, dann nicht gerade an prominenter Stelle. Ich bin da sicher nicht  der Einzige, dem das entgangen ist. Und hier ist es ja auch erst jetzt  gemeldet worden. Aber gerade weil es ja gerade erst bei Steam passiert  ist, hab ich im Sale eben die Unreal-Spiele noch mitgenommen.


----------



## Sanador (23. Juni 2016)

Aus Angst man könne sich strafbar machen...und das fällt Valve und GoG erst jetzt ein, nach wie vielen Jahren?
Könnte man nicht eine "18er-Ecke" in beiden implementieren, wofür ein gültiger Ausweis nötig wäre?
Denn die meisten Titel sind nicht beschlagnahmt.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Juni 2016)

Sanador schrieb:


> Aus Angst man könne sich strafbar machen...und das fällt Valve und GoG erst jetzt ein, nach wie vielen Jahren?


Wahrscheinlich weil erst jetzt irgendwer geklagt hat. 



> Könnte man nicht eine "18er-Ecke" in beiden implementieren, wofür ein gültiger Ausweis nötig wäre?
> Denn die meisten Titel sind nicht beschlagnahmt.


18er Ecke könnte man implementieren, theoretisch. Das Problem ist, es gibt in Deutschland (bis auf wohl eingeschränkt PostIdent) keine Altersnachweismöglichkeit, die den Jugendschützern ausreicht, weswegen der Gesetzgeber da immer noch nichts verbindliches festgeschrieben hat. Solange es aber kein "dieses Verfahren ist nicht mehr juristisch angreifbar" gibt halten sich die Seitenbetreiber zurück, wozu Geld für eine Altersverifikation zahlen, wenn die dann am Ende doch verklagt werden und Strafe zahlen müssen!? 

Und der Witz ist, was viele nicht wissen, den Personalausweis darf man nicht kopieren. Jede Firma (und das sind viele), egal ob Handyanbieter, Autohändler oder halt ab 18 Medienverkäufer die eine Ausweiskopie verlangen (und diese dann vielleicht sogar noch behalten) machen sich streng genommen strafbar. Sie können sich den Ausweis zeigen lassen, das war es aber schon. Ist nur halt schwer über Internet, müsste man dann als Kunde live über Webcam mit einem Shop-Mitarbeiter machen.


----------



## Angeldust (23. Juni 2016)

Ehm Onlineausweisfunktion hat in ein paar Jahren sobald die alten abgelaufen sind jeder neue Perso...

Also nix mit Kopien durch die Gegend schicken.


----------



## Bonkic (23. Juni 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und der Witz ist, was viele nicht wissen, den Personalausweis darf man  nicht kopieren. Jede Firma (und das sind viele), egal ob Handyanbieter,  Autohändler oder halt ab 18 Medienverkäufer die eine Ausweiskopie  verlangen (und diese dann vielleicht sogar noch behalten) machen sich  streng genommen strafbar.



wird immer mal wieder behauptet, stimmt aber nicht.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wird immer mal wieder behauptet, stimmt aber nicht.



https://ggr-law.com/persoenlichkeitsrecht/faq/personalausweis-darf-mein-personalausweis-kopiert-werden/


Okay, es gibt scheinbar Ausnahmeregelungen für Handyanbieter und die Stelle zum Ausstellen von Führerscheinen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (23. Juni 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> https://ggr-law.com/persoenlichkeit...eis-darf-mein-personalausweis-kopiert-werden/



https://www.datenschutzbeauftragter-info.de/wann-ist-das-kopieren-des-personalausweises-erlaubt/


> Aktuell wurde uns eine Stellungnahme des BMI zu eben dieser Frage weitergeleitet, nach der "kein grundsätzliches rechtliches Kopierverbot mehr besteht.” Dieses sei weder im Personalausweisgesetz (PAuswG) noch in der Personalausweisverordnung  (PAuswV) explizit verankert. Auch aus der Eigentümerstellung der  Bundesrepublik Deutschland an den jeweiligen Ausweisdokumenten und dem  Vorliegen von vorhandenen Erlaubnistatbeständen könne nicht mehr auf ein  generelles Kopierverbot geschlossen werden.


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Juni 2016)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> https://www.datenschutzbeauftragter-info.de/wann-ist-das-kopieren-des-personalausweises-erlaubt/



Ah, okay, dann hat sich das quasi brandneu ein wenig aufgeweicht. Allerdings bleibt es dabei, dass Kopien nicht gespeichert werden dürfen. D.h. ich kann jemanden per Mail einen Ausweisscan schicken, der muss die Mail bzw. den Anhang nach Nutzung aber löschen.


----------



## D-Wave (23. Juni 2016)

Diese Spinnerei geht mir sowas von auf den Sack. Ich bin 27 Jahre alt und soll mich an ein Gesetz der Minderjährigen halten. Diese ganze Zensur von Postal bis Manhunt geht mir sowas von gegen den Strich. Es reicht doch das man sich von der Regierung belügen lassen muss, und dann bekommt man nicht mal so nen Mist wo man mal seine Wut richtig rauslassen kann. Diese Amokläufer in Deutschland hatten warscheinlich nur das Problem, das man in jeder Kiste nur noch Blümchen und Teletubbies sieht. Das ist doch kein Wunder das man durchdreht in dieser Scheiß Kolonie Deutschland.


----------



## hypsi (23. Juni 2016)

Cannon Fodder ist noch nicht mal ein first person shooter.
Let's plays auf Youtube oder twitch von den besagten Titeln sind in Deutschland aber (noch) nicht zensiert, oder?


----------



## MichaelG (23. Juni 2016)

Viele der hier darunter fallenden, indizierten Spiele (vielleicht nicht gerade Manhunt aber viele andere wie Unreal oder Cannon Fodder) würden vermutlich heute bei einer Nachkontrolle problemlos durch die USK kommen. Die Publisher investieren aber nicht mehr den Aufwand in diese alten Titel. Von daher gilt der Status Quo wie vor 15-20 Jahren.

Update:

Bei FC1 war es (vermutlich) hauptsächlich der Ragdoll-Effekt in der Uncut-Fassung und weniger das Blut. Aber unter heutigen Gesichtspunkten käme wohl auch ein FC1 uncut durch die USK (sicher mit 18er Siegel aber trotzdem).


----------



## Todesstahl (23. Juni 2016)

Bei dem Großteil der genannten Spiele ist die Zensur eigentlich lächerlich.
Liegt vielleicht aber auch daran, dass die heute nicht mehr überprüft wurden.
Far Cry steht quasi nur auf der Liste bei man Leichen bewegen kann und das Blut Wasser Rot färbt?
Bei bei The Elder Scrolls  kann ich auch Tote vom Berg fallen lassen, Blut Effekte werden durch Mods noch mehr.


----------



## Riddickulous (23. Juni 2016)

Der Fisch wäre geputzt, wenn GOG hier eine Altersverifikation einführen würde, das bemängel ich auch schon seit Jahren bei Steam, damit wäre das Thema zensierte und indizierte Games die geblockt werden müssen endgültig vom Tisch und Region-Locks hätten hier ausgedient.

Denn im Gegensatz zu in Deutschland beschlagnahmten Titeln, dürfen indizierte Titel in Deutschland ganz normal verkauft werden,  nach § 15 JuSchG unterliegen indizierte Trägermedien (Filme oder Computer- bzw. Konsolenspiele) Abgabe-, Präsentations-, Verbreitungs- und Werbebeschränkungen.
Ein Verkauf an Volljährige Personen in gesonderten Bereichen, oder wie es so schön heißt unter der Ladentheke ist erlaubt.

Würden Steam und Konsorten solche gesonderten Bereiche schaffen die nur mit einer Altersverifikation betreten werden können, dann wären die ganzen scheinheiligen Aktionen nicht mehr nötig, bis aber so etwas passiert werde ich alt und grau sein.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Juni 2016)

Ich hab mir schnell noch die Spiele gekauft, die mir da noch gefehlt haben. Dennoch ist das einfach doof. In Deutschland ist man immer stark eingeschränkt. Ich würde mir einfach wünschen, dass man sich als erwachsener Mensch alles kaufen kann. Ohne Einschränkung.

Vor allem hier ist das eher albern, weil es sich teilweise um uralte Spiele handelt, deren Grafik sehr alt ist. So etwas würde man doch normal heute nur noch belächeln und wahrscheinlich ein ab12 bekommen oder so


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Juni 2016)

Eine Indizierung gilt halt mind. 25 Jahre. Es sei denn, es wird eben vorab ein Antrag auf Löschung gestellt, aber das kostet nun einmal und lohnt sich deswegen in der Regel nicht. 
Machen Hersteller ja dennoch manchmal, falls ein neuer Teil rauskommt und sie den alten als Goodie mitanbieten wollen.


----------



## TheSinner (23. Juni 2016)

D-Wave schrieb:


> Diese Spinnerei geht mir sowas von auf den Sack. Ich bin 27 Jahre alt und soll mich an ein Gesetz der Minderjährigen halten. Diese ganze Zensur von Postal bis Manhunt geht mir sowas von gegen den Strich. Es reicht doch das man sich von der Regierung belügen lassen muss, und dann bekommt man nicht mal so nen Mist wo man mal seine Wut richtig rauslassen kann. Diese Amokläufer in Deutschland hatten warscheinlich nur das Problem, das man in jeder Kiste nur noch Blümchen und Teletubbies sieht. Das ist doch kein Wunder das man durchdreht in dieser Scheiß Kolonie Deutschland.



Tja also irgendwie wirkt dein Post wie ein 1A-Grund dafür wieso das so gehandhabt wird. Dein Statement zum Thema Amokläufer ist so unterbelichtet dass ich Schwierigkeiten hatte es zu sehen, ganz abgesehen von der (vermutlich) beabsichtigten Übertreibung deinerseits. Was dann den Rest zum Thema "Kolonie" angeht, ich würd dir da einfach mal ein Wörterbuch empfehlen. Was kommt als nächstes? Lügenpresse-Gesänge? "ACAB" an die Hauswand schmieren? 

Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich bin kein Freund der Gängelei die im Bezug auf Medien, ich verstehe aber definitiv den Sinn einer Prüfstelle - wenngleich ich persönlich das ja etwas anders aufziehen würde. Letztendlich musst du dich aber vielmehr bei Steam und Co. bedanken die sich beharrlich weigern eine Authentifizierung zu ermöglichen. Es ist ja nicht so, als ob das nicht möglich wäre. Es kostet halt bloß Geld 

Dazu kommt dass viele Länder ihre eigenen Vorstellungen von Zensur haben, frag mal 'nen Australier wie das mit Videospielen dort aussieht, der würd sich sehnen nach unserem status quo 

PS: Ich hab mich übrigens wie wohl manche hier auch köstlichst amüsiert über einige der Titel auf dieser Liste. Mein Favorit ist Cannon "Can't see jack shit" Fodder, ein Spiel bei dem ich vermutlich mühelos die Pixel auf dem Bildschirm zählen könnte. Dennoch erinnre ich mich noch an den Aufschrei den es damals verursacht hat, hachja.. damals.. als man solche Titel auf dem Schulhof mitgebracht bekam...


----------



## heinz-otto (23. Juni 2016)

Sehr sehr schade. Gog trifft wahrscheinlich wirklich keine Schuld, sondern die Publisher fordern das bestimmt ein. Es fehlt noch der Square Enix Hammer: die GotY von Sleeping Dogs kann man mit deutscher IP in Steam ja nicht mal mehr spielen. Wir sind halt gläsern. Ich will wieder CDs und DVDs zum Installieren und nicht zum Aktivieren.


----------



## shaboo (23. Juni 2016)

Mir war's irgendwann auch zu dumm. Ich habe mir schon vor Längerem den Tor Browser installiert und surfe nur noch anonym, um irgendwelchen albernen IP-Schnüffeleien oder bundesdeutschem Regulierungswahn zu entgehen. Blockierte Spiele bei GOG kaufen, im US-Steam-Store stöbern, Youtube-Videos ohne GEMA-Rumgeheule schauen - alles kein Problem mehr. Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen. Dauert zwei Minuten.


----------



## Lotzi (23. Juni 2016)

Bei Humble Bundle kommt das auch immer mal wieder vor, dass es enthaltene Spiele hier nicht gibt. Ist dann immer ausgegraut und entsprechend gekennzeichnet. Ich finde das ebenfalls bescheuert, ich bin immernin 62 Jahre alt und möchte das schon selbst entscheiden "dürfen"!


----------



## MichaelG (23. Juni 2016)

heinz-otto schrieb:


> Sehr sehr schade. Gog trifft wahrscheinlich wirklich keine Schuld, sondern die Publisher fordern das bestimmt ein. Es fehlt noch der Square Enix Hammer: die GotY von Sleeping Dogs kann man mit deutscher IP in Steam ja nicht mal mehr spielen. Wir sind halt gläsern. Ich will wieder CDs und DVDs zum Installieren und nicht zum Aktivieren.



Also meine Definitive Edition von Sleeping Dogs startet mit deutscher IP noch. Hab keine Probleme. Hab das Spiel aber damals schon mit US-IP gekauft und die üblichen 90 Tage verstreichen lassen.


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Juni 2016)

Naja, glaubt ihr wirklich, dass es sich für Valve und CDP lohnt, extra wegen den paar indizierten Spielen und nur für den deutschsprachigen Raum, extra neue Funktionen in ihre Stores einzubauen? Zumal sie dann in Gefahr laufen, dass es entweder nicht richtig funktioniert (dann gbits evtl. Stress mit den deutschen Behörden) oder dass es Stress wegen Datenschutz usw. gibt. Vor allem in Deutschland gibt es ja leider sehr viele engstirnige Gruppierungen und Einzelpersonen, die wegen alles und jedem gleich auf den Barrikaden sind und alles medial ausschlachten.

Ich glaube, dass es das für Valve und CDP daher einfach nicht wert ist. Bei dem Aufkommen an Spielen, die die global anbieten, fallen ein paar indizierte Titel, die in Deutschland nicht verkauft werden, doch kaum ins Gewicht. Klingt blöd, und ist auch blöd, aber so läuft nun mal der Hase...


----------



## shaboo (23. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass es das für Valve und CDP daher einfach nicht wert ist. Bei dem Aufkommen an Spielen, die die global anbieten, fallen ein paar indizierte Titel, die in Deutschland nicht verkauft werden, doch kaum ins Gewicht. Klingt blöd, und ist auch blöd, aber so läuft nun mal der Hase...


Genau so ist es. Die Kombination aus Globalisierung und Digitalisierung hat nun mal ihren Preis. Niemanden kümmert es, wenn ein paar Deutsche ein paar Spiele nicht mehr kaufen können.


----------



## USA911 (23. Juni 2016)

Aber die Ausländischen Shops geben sie nicht frei, denn man könnte ja das Spiel in einem anderen Land günstiger kaufen...

Das die Hersteller die Globalisierung nur zur ihrem Gunsten ausnutzen aber den Kunden verwehren. Diesen schwarzen Peter müssen sie sich trotzdem anziehen!!!


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Juni 2016)

USA911 schrieb:


> Aber die Ausländischen Shops geben sie nicht frei, denn man könnte ja das Spiel in einem anderen Land günstiger kaufen...
> 
> Das die Hersteller die Globalisierung nur zur ihrem Gunsten ausnutzen aber den Kunden verwehren. Diesen schwarzen Peter müssen sie sich trotzdem anziehen!!!


Der Hersteller war noch nie verpflichtet, seine Produkte in jedem Land dieser Erde anzubieten, Globalisierung hin oder her. Er kann seine Produkte anbieten, wem immer er sie anbieten will. Es gibt auch keinerlei Anrecht darauf, etwas Bestimmtes zu kaufen, nur weil man es gerne haben möchte (von Wasser, Strom, Grundnahrungsmitteln etc. mal abgesehen...).


----------



## USA911 (23. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Der Hersteller war noch nie verpflichtet, seine Produkte in jedem Land dieser Erde anzubieten, Globalisierung hin oder her. Er kann seine Produkte anbieten, wem immer er sie anbieten will. Es gibt auch keinerlei Anrecht darauf, etwas Bestimmtes zu kaufen, nur weil man es gerne haben möchte (von Wasser, Strom, Grundnahrungsmitteln etc. mal abgesehen...).



FIFA wird in den USA ebenfalls über den EA-Store vertrieben. Aber EA, verweigert mir das und nicht ein Gesetz... es geht um Produkte, die auf dem Weltmarkt sind und auf dem Weltmarkt verkauft werden, ohne das ich fordere, das gewisse Spiele zuhaben sind in Land x.

Trotzdem ist das eine einseitige Vorteilnahme der Unternehmen, die dieses Betreiben und das darf man ja ansprechen


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Juni 2016)

shaboo schrieb:


> Mir war's irgendwann auch zu dumm. Ich habe mir schon vor Längerem den Tor Browser installiert und surfe nur noch anonym, um irgendwelchen albernen IP-Schnüffeleien oder bundesdeutschem Regulierungswahn zu entgehen. Blockierte Spiele bei GOG kaufen, im US-Steam-Store stöbern, Youtube-Videos ohne GEMA-Rumgeheule schauen - alles kein Problem mehr. Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen. Dauert zwei Minuten.


Kostet viel zu viel Tempo. Mir wäre Tor zu riskant und vor allem auch zu lahm zum Surfen. Ich nutze in Firefox für spezielle Dinge / Seiten dann halt Zenmate und gut ist.



shaboo schrieb:


> Genau so ist es. Die Kombination aus Globalisierung und Digitalisierung hat nun mal ihren Preis. Niemanden kümmert es, wenn ein paar Deutsche ein paar Spiele nicht mehr kaufen können.


Nunja, hier geht es in dem Fall ja um ein paar olle, also wirklich olle Kamellen, die so oder so niemanden mehr wirklich interessieren und der Rest hat sie ohnehin schon. 
Spannend wird die Sache bei aktuellen Hittiteln, da wird es finanziell schon schmerzhaft für die Publisher. Deutschland ist immerhin einer der größten Spielemärkte der Welt und nicht der untere Kongo ...


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Juni 2016)

USA911 schrieb:


> FIFA wird in den USA ebenfalls über den EA-Store vertrieben. Aber EA, verweigert mir das und nicht ein Gesetz... es geht um Produkte, die auf dem Weltmarkt sind und auf dem Weltmarkt verkauft werden, ohne das ich fordere, das gewisse Spiele zuhaben sind in Land x.


Eben, EA als Hersteller will dir das nicht verkaufen. Da ist ihr gutes Recht. Klingt doof, ist doof, aber so ist es nun mal.

Ein "Weltmarkt" existiert übrigens nicht.


----------



## shaboo (23. Juni 2016)

USA911 schrieb:


> Aber die Ausländischen Shops geben sie nicht frei, denn man könnte ja das Spiel in einem anderen Land günstiger kaufen...
> 
> Das die Hersteller die Globalisierung nur zur ihrem Gunsten ausnutzen aber den Kunden verwehren. Diesen schwarzen Peter müssen sie sich trotzdem anziehen!!!


Verwehren? Der Kunde ist doch derjenige, der mittels billiger Keys von sonstwo her, ständiger Sales etc. ganz an vorderster Front und sehr massiv von der Globalisierung profitiert. Was wird denn da großartig verwehrt? Dass Accountbindung und Geolock generell saugen und einem deutscher Jugendschutz/Zensur als Volljähriger mittlerweile total auf den Sack geht, stimmt zwar, aber das Sperren indizierter Titel erfolgt ja nicht, um die Deutschen zu ärgern, sondern weil man Ärger aus dem Weg gehen will (egal, ob man den am Ende tatsächlich bekäme oder nicht). Glaubst Du ernsthaft, dass man gerne auf zusätzliche Verkäufe verzichtet?


----------



## MrWoozy (23. Juni 2016)

Wenn man wenigstens noch mit VPN bei Steam einkaufen könnte, aber mittlerweile verbinden die ja die Zahlungsmethode mit dem Land. Schon recht hässlich.
Ich hoffe das läuft bei GOG nicht auch so.


----------



## shaboo (23. Juni 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nunja, hier geht es in dem Fall ja um ein paar olle, also wirklich olle Kamellen, die so oder so niemanden mehr wirklich interessieren und der Rest hat sie ohnehin schon.
> Spannend wird die Sache bei aktuellen Hittiteln, da wird es finanziell schon schmerzhaft für die Publisher. Deutschland ist immerhin einer der größten Spielemärkte der Welt und nicht der untere Kongo ...


Theoretisch stimmt das, aber praktisch gibt es in den meisten Fällen auch eine "gewaltreduzierte" oder "entnazifizierte" Version für den deutschen Markt und da die dann auch von (geraten) 95% der deutschen Käufer vorbehaltlos gekauft wird (die meisten wissen vermutlich noch nicht einmal, dass es überhaupt mehrere Versionen gibt), entgeht dem Publisher da letztlich nicht wirklich ein Vermögen.

Hier in diesem Forum  sind Blocking und Zensuren natürlich ein großes Thema, aber den Rest der spielekaufenden Welt interessiert das doch absolut nada.


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Juni 2016)

MrWoozy schrieb:


> Wenn man wenigstens noch mit VPN bei Steam einkaufen könnte, aber mittlerweile verbinden die ja die Zahlungsmethode mit dem Land. Schon recht hässlich.
> Ich hoffe das läuft bei GOG nicht auch so.


Rein theoretisch: Zweitaccount + US-VPN + Kreditkarte + Fake-US-Adresse = Spaß


----------



## Spiritogre (23. Juni 2016)

shaboo schrieb:


> Theoretisch stimmt das, aber praktisch gibt es in den meisten Fällen auch eine "gewaltreduzierte" oder "entnazifizierte" Version für den deutschen Markt und da die dann auch von (geraten) 95% der deutschen Käufer vorbehaltlos gekauft wird (die meisten wissen vermutlich noch nicht einmal, dass es überhaupt mehrere Versionen gibt), entgeht dem Publisher da letztlich nicht wirklich ein Vermögen.
> 
> Hier in diesem Forum  sind Blocking und Zensuren natürlich ein großes Thema, aber den Rest der spielekaufenden Welt interessiert das doch absolut nada.



Gewaltreduziert gibt es inzwischen hier auch nicht mehr. Indiziert wird ja ohnehin kaum noch etwas. Entnazifiziert ist in Foren ein großes Thema, ich denke aber, den Großteil der Zocker interessiert das nicht wirklich, mich übrigens auch nicht, ich kann auf Hitler und Hakenkreuze problemlos verzichten, allerdings gebe ich zu, interessieren  mich Titel wie Hearts of Iron ohnehin nicht. Ärgerlicher finde ich die  Entsexualisierung, aber die wird von den Spieleherstellern selbst  betrieben um durch die SJWs keine negative Presse zu bekommen. Damit  ruinieren sie sich aber bei den Fans eher selbst den Ruf und ggf. die  Verkaufszahlen, gerade auch, weil des eher Nischentitel trifft, die die  Masse eh nicht kennt oder interessiert. Aktuellestes Beispiel, in Star Ocean 5 wurden die gelegentlich unter den kurzen Röcken blitzenden Höschen für den Westen durch riesige Windeln ersetzt. Gut, die PC Spieler können das dann u.U. wieder wegpatchen aber Konsolenspieler sind da auf Gedeih und Verderb den Anbietern ausgeliefert.


----------



## MrWoozy (23. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Rein theoretisch: Zweitaccount + US-VPN + Kreditkarte + Fake-US-Adresse = Spaß



Jaaa, aber in der Kreditkarte muss doch dein Sitz in den USA eingetragen sein, sonst klappt das nicht.
Manch glückliche PayPal Nutzer die ihren Account US verifiziert haben, dürften theoretisch noch vom VPN profitieren können.


----------



## D-Wave (23. Juni 2016)

TheSinner schrieb:


> Tja also irgendwie wirkt dein Post wie ein 1A-Grund dafür wieso das so gehandhabt wird. Dein Statement zum Thema Amokläufer ist so unterbelichtet dass ich Schwierigkeiten hatte es zu sehen, ganz abgesehen von der (vermutlich) beabsichtigten Übertreibung deinerseits. Was dann den Rest zum Thema "Kolonie" angeht, ich würd dir da einfach mal ein Wörterbuch empfehlen. Was kommt als nächstes? Lügenpresse-Gesänge? "ACAB" an die Hauswand schmieren?
> 
> Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich bin kein Freund der Gängelei die im Bezug auf Medien, ich verstehe aber definitiv den Sinn einer Prüfstelle - wenngleich ich persönlich das ja etwas anders aufziehen würde. Letztendlich musst du dich aber vielmehr bei Steam und Co. bedanken die sich beharrlich weigern eine Authentifizierung zu ermöglichen. Es ist ja nicht so, als ob das nicht möglich wäre. Es kostet halt bloß Geld
> 
> ...



Das böse Wort Kolonie hab ich mit bedacht gewählt, glaubs mir und es wird nicht mehr lange dauern. Ich könnte mir alles schön reden, aber das zeugt von einer geistigen Beschränktheit. Es gibt immer Leute die es anders sehen aber wie wärs mal darauf einzugehen, anstatt mit der Keule im Neanderthal wieder von vorne zu beginnen. Das Thema Lügenpresse bin ich durch, denn inzwischen ist es nur noch eine Abfallpresse. ;D  Deswegen schau ich keinen TV mehr und sehe vor die eigene Haustür, wann der erste Stein fliegt. Zum Thema Steam ich denke das wird noch schlimmer...


----------



## billy336 (23. Juni 2016)

Habe mir damals Commandos - Im Auftrag der Ehre bei gog kaufen wollen, das war allerdings nirgends zu finden. 
Habe dann den TOR Browser benutzt, über diesen konnte ich mich mit meinem deutschen Account anmelden und das Spiel ohne Probleme kaufen. 
Wenn ich mich jetzt ganz normal mit meinem Standard-Browser einlogge, habe ich nach wie vor Zugriff auf das Game in meiner Datenbank, kann es herunterladen nur im Shop ist es nicht (mehr) zu sehen.


----------



## Angie2012 (23. Juni 2016)

Habe mir letzten Monat Medal of Honor Warchest für schlappe 2.19  bei GOG gekauft und auch FEAR 2 Project Origin für 3, 79 € . Fear 2 kann man auch in Deutscher Sprache spielen ist aber auch komplett uncut . 
So auch Medal of Honor Allied Assault mit seinen 2 Addons , dieses ist aber nur NUR in Original  U.S  Version vorhanden,     keine   " Deutsche Sprachausgabe " . 

Bei Origin gab es auch mal die Medal of Honor Warchest Edition   , die haben die aber auch vor kurzen rausgenommen , kann man nicht mehr kaufen.


----------



## Malifurion (24. Juni 2016)

Ja, wenn ich die Titel sehe, dann wundert mich nix mehr. Zensierung in DEU is irgendwie komisch geworden. Das sind doch alles schon alte Hüte die man sich immer noch aufhängen will? WTF. Get a grip Germany.


----------



## MichaelG (24. Juni 2016)

Ich hab damals Warchest bei Origin gratis abgestaubt. Und das war die uncut-Version.


----------



## Pherim (24. Juni 2016)

Todesstahl schrieb:


> Bei dem Großteil der genannten Spiele ist die Zensur eigentlich lächerlich.
> Liegt vielleicht aber auch daran, dass die heute nicht mehr überprüft wurden.
> Far Cry steht quasi nur auf der Liste bei man Leichen bewegen kann und das Blut Wasser Rot färbt?
> Bei bei The Elder Scrolls  kann ich auch Tote vom Berg fallen lassen, Blut Effekte werden durch Mods noch mehr.



Nun ja, Mods werden aber natürlich auch nicht geprüft.  Zudem gibt und gab es immer schon eine Unterscheidung abhängig vom Szenario, in dem das Ganze spielt - eine Fantasy-Umgebung wie Elder Scrolls wird dabei gnädiger  behandelt als eine realistischere wie bei Far Cry. Und das ist außerdem ja auch schon ein paar Jährchen älter als Skyrim.



Malifurion schrieb:


> Ja, wenn ich die Titel sehe, dann wundert mich  nix mehr. Zensierung in DEU is irgendwie komisch geworden. Das sind  doch alles schon alte Hüte die man sich immer noch aufhängen will? WTF.  Get a grip Germany.



Wie hier schon des öfteren geschrieben würde, fand bei diesen Titeln die Prüfung schon vor langer Zeit statt und einer erneuten Prüfung dürften die meisten heute problemlos standhalten. GoG und Steam halten sich jetzt eben nur daran, dass sie immer noch zensiert sind.

Der Artikel wurde offenbar verändert - zu Anfang stand da glaube noch, dass sich die Spiele zum Teil auch nicht mehr im Account aktivieren lassen würden und die Aktivierung bei Galaxy unklar sei - jetzt steht da nur, dass es bei Galaxy noch geht. Wobei ich nicht verstehe, was diese Unterscheidung im Artikel soll - der Galaxy-Client greift auf den Account zurück und zeigt daher genau die gleichen Titel an wie dieser auf der GoG-Homepage.

Die Frage, die sich mir dabei aber stellt ist, werden diese Titel wieder verfügbar sein, wenn die Indizierung aufgehoben wird? Bei Steam kann man sich da ja nicht so sicher sein, immerhin ist die internationale Fassung von Fallout 3 schon seit Anfang des Jahres nicht mehr indiziert, im deutschen Shop bekommt man aber nach wie vor nur die geschnittene deutsche.


----------



## Evolverx (24. Juni 2016)

Totaler schwachsinn wie schon bei Steam. Vor allem weil es in erster linie uralte spiele betrifft nach denen heute kein hahn mehr kräht. Das Farcry 1 indiziert ist wusste ich zb nichteinmal.
Ich habe schon immer den standpunkt vertreten das man einem Erwachsenen durchaus zutrauen kann mit gewissen inhalten umgehen zu können und wenn ein spiel erst ab 18 freigegeben wird sind weitere beschränkungen unsinn. So habe ich es zb schon immer als gipfel des schwachsinns empfunden das in spielen die im 2. Weltkrieg angesiedelt sind in der Deutschen version des Spiels Symbole wie das Hakenkreuz mit etwas anderem ersetzt wird. Kinofilme werden schließlich auch nicht derart zensiert.


----------



## Briareos (24. Juni 2016)

Evolverx schrieb:


> Totaler schwachsinn wie schon bei Steam. Vor allem weil es in erster linie uralte spiele betrifft nach denen heute kein hahn mehr kräht. Das Farcry 1 indiziert ist wusste ich zb nichteinmal.


Wurde hier schon mehrfach durchgekaut:
Weder bei Steam noch bei GOG ist es "totaler Schwachsinn" sondern lediglich eine Angebotsanpassung aufgrund gesetzlicher Rahmenbedingungen. Und so gut wie jedes der hier genannten Spiele würde bei einer nachträglichen Prüfung locker vom Index kommen.



Evolverx schrieb:


> So habe ich es zb schon immer als gipfel des schwachsinns empfunden das in spielen die im 2. Weltkrieg angesiedelt sind in der Deutschen version des Spiels Symbole wie das Hakenkreuz mit etwas anderem ersetzt wird. Kinofilme werden schließlich auch nicht derart zensiert.


Da stimm ich dir zu und das Problem wäre auch sofort vom Tisch, wenn Spiele endlich als kulturelles Unterhaltungsmedium angesehen werden und damit den Schutz des Grundgesetzes geniessen würden.


----------



## con47 (24. Juni 2016)

Kann man bei GOG mit dem Tor Browser umgehen.


----------



## Yakui (24. Juni 2016)

? oder !


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Juni 2016)

con47 schrieb:


> Kann man bei GOG mit dem Tor Browser umgehen.



Was ist denn dieser Tor Browser? Das sagt mir irgendwie gar nichts


----------



## Bonkic (24. Juni 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Was ist denn dieser Tor Browser? Das sagt mir irgendwie gar nichts


du weißt nicht, was tor ist? rly? [emoji54]


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Juni 2016)

Nö, sagt mir gar nichts.


----------



## Briareos (24. Juni 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Was ist denn dieser Tor Browser? Das sagt mir irgendwie gar nichts


Wenn dir keiner hilft ... https://www.torproject.org/projects/torbrowser.html.en


----------



## Bonkic (24. Juni 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Nö, sagt mir gar nichts.


merkwürdig. wie konnte man das nicht spätestens im zuge der nsa-affaire aufschnappen? na ja, bei google wirst du fündig.


----------



## WeeFilly (25. Juni 2016)

Far Cry?! Ok...


----------



## con47 (26. Juni 2016)

Google -> Tor Browser -> runterladen -> installieren


----------



## LOX-TT (26. Juni 2016)

D-Wave schrieb:


> Es reicht doch das man sich von der Regierung belügen lassen muss, und dann bekommt man nicht mal so nen Mist wo man mal seine Wut richtig rauslassen kann. Diese Amokläufer in Deutschland hatten warscheinlich nur das Problem, das man in jeder Kiste nur noch Blümchen und Teletubbies sieht. Das ist doch kein Wunder das man durchdreht in dieser Scheiß Kolonie Deutschland.



Noch so ne Aktion und du bekommst ne Verwarnung oder gleich mal paar Tage Sendepause 



WeeFilly schrieb:


> Far Cry?! Ok...



die UK-Fassung vermutlich, denn die ist uncut


----------



## Worrel (26. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> du weißt nicht, was tor ist? rly? [emoji54]


Ich weiß es, ich weiß es! 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rachlust (26. Juni 2016)

Worrel schrieb:


> Ich weiß es, ich weiß es!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ein hammer???


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Juni 2016)

Schrieb ich letztens schon in einem anderen Thread. Ich würde Tor nicht benutzen. Einfach ein VPN Browser-Plugin wie ZenMate (kostenlose Version reicht), das man jederzeit aktivieren oder deaktivieren kann. Bei Tor hat man halt das Problem, dass man in der Regel extrem lahm unterwegs ist. Außerdem kommt man gerade damit in die Schusslinie von Überwachungsbehörden.


----------



## shaboo (27. Juni 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Schrieb ich letztens schon in einem anderen Thread. Ich würde Tor nicht benutzen. Einfach ein VPN Browser-Plugin wie ZenMate (kostenlose Version reicht), das man jederzeit aktivieren oder deaktivieren kann.


Den Tor Browser musst Du ja auch nicht dauerhaft benutzen, sondern eben nur dann, wenn vielleicht mal ein Youtube-Video zickt oder GOG Dir einen Titel vorenthält. Ich habe neben Tor auch noch andere Browser installiert und nutze für 98% meiner Alltagssurferei auch Firefox. Ob Tor oder ZenMate ist ja letzlich auch egal - Hauptsache, man weiß sich zu helfen.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Außerdem kommt man gerade damit in die Schusslinie von Überwachungsbehörden.


Dafür hätte ich dann doch gerne mal ein paar Belege. Jeder halbwegs IT-Bewanderte, den ich kenne, surft zumindest teilweise anonym. Ich glaube kaum, dass die alle in der Schusslinie von irgendwelchen Überwachungsbehörden stehen. Letztlich ist das einfach nur ein Stück informationeller Selbstbestimmung in einer Zeit, in der Transparenz und Selbstbestimmung im Internet praktisch kaum noch existieren.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. Juni 2016)

shaboo schrieb:


> Den Tor Browser musst Du ja auch nicht dauerhaft benutzen, sondern eben nur dann, wenn vielleicht mal ein Youtube-Video zickt oder GOG Dir einen Titel vorenthält. Ich habe neben Tor auch noch andere Browser installiert und nutze für 98% meiner Alltagssurferei auch Firefox. Ob Tor oder ZenMate ist ja letzlich auch egal - Hauptsache, man weiß sich zu helfen.


Klar, letztlich recht ähnlich. Nur ich sehe es schon als einen Unterschied ob ich in meinem normal genutzten Browser bei Bedarf einmal oben in die Leiste klicke (etwa weil ein YT Video gesperrt ist) oder extra einen weiteren Browser installiere und dann starten muss.



> Dafür hätte ich dann doch gerne mal ein paar Belege. Jeder halbwegs IT-Bewanderte, den ich kenne, surft zumindest teilweise anonym. Ich glaube kaum, dass die alle in der Schusslinie von irgendwelchen Überwachungsbehörden stehen. Letztlich ist das einfach nur ein Stück informationeller Selbstbestimmung in einer Zeit, in der Transparenz und Selbstbestimmung im Internet praktisch kaum noch existieren.


Als Nutzer wahrscheinlich eher weniger, bzw. bekommt man das nicht mit. Aber auf Technikseiten wie heise oder Golem wurde schon gelegentlich darüber berichtet, dass es Hausdurchsuchungen und Beschlagnahmungen gab bei Leuten, die einen Node betreiben. Laut der Artikel waren die Leute eben gerade nicht in illegale Dinge verwickelt aber als Tor Betreiber sind sie den Behörden halt ein Dorn im Auge gewesen.


----------

